# Poljot Jump



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm building a bitsa 3133 Sturmanskie for a Christmas present and the only spare 3133 movement I have is displaying the Poljot jump; the second hand leaps forward a couple of seconds when the chrono is activated...

I know we've discussed this before, but I can't remember; what's the cure?

cheers, people


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:hammer:

h34r:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

is it jumping the subdial counter too?

is it just occasional jumping of the large sweep hand (sort of normal though I think it can be adjusted)

I will PM you the article as its on another forum


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi dave, can you PM me the article too please? I may have asked before, but I don't have the link anymore... Cheers!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for the replies; I will have a tinker with it but I think it may need the attention of somebody who knows what they're doing.....


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

chris l said:


> Thanks for the replies; I will have a tinker with it but I think it may need the attention of somebody who knows what they're doing.....


*So my original post is still valid>* :yes:



mel said:


> :hammer:
> 
> h34r:


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Mine jumps like that too - and I never knew it was a problem till now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Hemlock said:


> Mine jumps like that too - and I never knew it was a problem till now.


Nothing worse


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I think the general concensus is that there is a problem if the minute counter jumps too

otherwise its not worth the effort adjusting it - just remember to remove a second to your egg timing shennanigans

the large sweep hand has jumped on all my poljot 3133s - I've had 3 or 4 - though not every time as it depends how the geared teeth weeks interact when you hit the start button.

Seiko, Heuer and 7750 do not suffer from this as they have a different mechanism of engagement of the chrono wheels


----------

